# Tell me all about giant rabbits



## pipa (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello everyone. After a trip to Colchester Zoo today, I have fallen in love with the giant rabbits I saw. What are they like as pets? I currently have a dutch and a rex, both neutered boys, living in their own 6 x 5 shed, with 24/7 access to a run via a cat flap of the same size. They have full run of my garden from about 7am til dusk 7 days a week. Could I squeeze in a giant rabbit, or would it need its own housing? In which case I suppose it would need a friend? How much would one cost from a good breeder? Are there any common health aliments that affect them? With vet bills, apart from obvious jabs and any dental work that may be needed, are there any other things that they could need?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the biggest consideration when takling on a giant is their lifespan, most are lucky to see 3 years old.
i lost my conti earlier this week at just 1.5 years old, purely because of her age

giant rabbits have exactally the same size heart as a nethie, which as you can imagine, means it suffers a lot of strain and leads to such a short life span

i cant see any reason why you couldnt fit a conti into your current set up, a big thing is though, that all rabbits need to be spayed neutered idealy, and contis dont really do well under a GA, i chose to keep my girl intact, and having lost her due to old age at just a year and a half i know this was the right choice for us, thankfully my girl was very laid back around other rabbits, so there wasnt the "need" to spay her

another thing is they are VERY big and VERY strong, and most dont like to be picked up, are you strong enough/capable of handling a very big strong bunny (it isnt easy, especially where medication is concerned)

i would suggest looking in a rescue rather then a breeder, as they will already be spayed, so you wont have to weigh the pros and cons of that up, and up to date with the vacs


































they are really great rabbits, full of life and personality, but i would never ever buy one, for the simple reason that they just dont live long, however if another one needed me then i would open my home to them in an instant
cleo was given by a friend who could no longer keep her


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I did buy one because I wanted a friend for my other Giant bun Goliath who was 5 yo... unfortunately whilst waiting for Dolly to be ready to leave her mum Goliath developed an under skin cyst infection and after operations he couldn't be saved...I went ahead and picked Dolly up from the breeders anyway because the thought of having no giant killed me.
I have found my giants to be pretty much the same as an average rabbit to care for....aside slightly more food.... obviously bigger housing....Vets bills have been the same s they are for Dollys friend the netherland dwarf for treatment as well as injections...they eat the same even though in the pici she looks like she's eating cup cakes lol she isn't ....she just trashed my daughters baking because Em left it where she shouldn't
Dolly was £55 from a very good breeder in Woodhall Spa......As lil miss says...rescuing as a good way to go as there are always plenty of Giants in need of good home but if you do buy from a breeder make sure you check out parents/syblins and ask if you can have a look few a few of the breeders other rabbits/housing...a good breeder will be happy to oblige.
I have housing measuring about 9 foot across x 7 foot high (can't remember exact) and they're locked in on the evening time for safety.
I'm lucky with Dolly s she's really easy for picking up and handling/checking teeth/tail/feet ears etc...she's always been more like a dog than a bunny and will quite happily allow you to give her a belly rub...they are a hell of a lot stronger than the average bun though and I wouldn't like to get on the receiving end of a good boot from them. I think you need to make sure you're confident in training and handling them before you bring one home...picking them up is like picking any rabbit up just heavier and bigger.
Dolly too is intact and like lil miss I have no probs with her being laid back around other buns...in fact she's very laid back around anything inc the dogs and vice versa...I have found this with any Giant.


----------

